# Gas connector



## Teem (Jul 24, 2006)

Our Rimor has got an external gas connector, for BBQs and the like. Any ideas where I get whatever is the proper connector for getting a hose onto it?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
You could try CAK Tanks (on suppliers list i think) as thats where i got my BBQ point from at NEC. Or Olearly motorhomes do them as well.
So i take it you havent got a hose with the fitting in ?

Phill


----------



## Teem (Jul 24, 2006)

drcotts said:


> So i take it you havent got a hose with the fitting in ?


No, I'm just at the point of peering at the outlet and thinking "Hmm, I wonder what connects to that?".

Thanks for the hint though, I've found the CAK tanks site, I'll give them a ring.

Tim


----------

